# UFC 121 "Brocktoba" Tonight



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lets face it, probably the biggest heavyweight fight in ufc history! Brock lessnar vs Cain Valasquez. Which ever way you look at it brock is the man, freakishly strong, fast as a middle weight, great cardio and just, well, MASSIVE. But Valasquez is without doubt THE biggest threat to brocks crown. His flaws were exposed massively by shane carwin, and although he may not posses the samepower, valasquez is by far the better technical striker, in fact proably the best striker in the whole division! A very intriguing match up, and i dare say i feel a changing of the guard on its way. If he wins valasquez definatly ushers in a new era of heavyweight fighter, if brock retains his title he surely cements himself as one of, if not the best heavyweight of all time given his short time fighting, Valasquez is FOR REAL!
Also some other genuinely interesting match ups to watch, tito is back against matt hamill, jake shields makes his ufc debut against Martin Kampman, Diego sanchez returns against paulo thiago, but the one to watch has to be sam stout against the brit paul taylor, between them they are always in the 'fight of the night' and both choose to 'stand and bang' which if nothing else makes for good entertainment.

If you are watching, enjoy:thumb:

Matt


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

really wish i was watching it


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Really glad I'm not watching it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What channel is it on?


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

it on ESPN


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah boys on espn. Starts at 3am but with a few hours run up, an mma live special and the pre lims also:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have to find a stream then thanks.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

veetle is the way forward when i wanna watch espn


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

burger said:


> veetle is the way forward when i wanna watch espn


When looking/watching have you ever found any of the WEC events? I am sick of just seeing snipits and reading reviews


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I am tired of wanting brock to get beaten,i didn't like his WWE attitude and i liked his disrespect to other fighters even less,but maybe he is as good as the hype would have us believe ? and he does seem to be a bit more humble.so i think i will be cheering brock on from now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> I am tired of wanting brock to get beaten,i didn't like his WWE attitude and i liked his disrespect to other fighters even less,but maybe he is as good as the hype would have us believe ? and he does seem to be a bit more humble.so i think i will be cheering brock on from now.


Win loose or draw tonight he is for real of that there is no doubt. He has his haters and walks around with a target on his back, the sad thing is he could win 10, loose to something silly once and they would all say "told you so". The guy is a beast and a finisher which is all i desire, someone who works to finish. I must say though last time he fought, after 60 seconds i told my missus that he would win in the second round, but valasquez is a very different puzzle to figure out


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lesnar versus Velasquez is going to be an interesting fight.

I was so impressed by Lesnar when he defeated Carwin; I think that any heavyweight will struggle to beat him at the current time.

I'm surprised that Tito is back fighting so soon given the nature of his career-threatening surgery. Let's hope he remains un-injured tonight so that he can face Chuck one last time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

chucks not the fighter he was and its awful to see the last few of his fights.tito on the other hand has always ran his mouth more than he has thrown his fists.he could never beat randy nor chuck, so even if he did beat chuck now he never even came close to doing it when chuck or randy was in there prime.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Win loose or draw tonight he is for real of that there is no doubt. He has his haters and walks around with a target on his back, the sad thing is he could win 10, loose to something silly once and they would all say "told you so". The guy is a beast and a finisher which is all i desire, someone who works to finish. I must say though last time he fought, after 60 seconds i told my missus that he would win in the second round, but valasquez is a very different puzzle to figure out


i know if i was in the shoes of any of the fighters i would be fighting to my strengths,but as a spectator i find brock quite boring.he does seem to be making progress though,and no longer lays on top of his opponent just hammer fisting them.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> chucks not the fighter he was and its awful to see the last few of his fights.tito on the other hand has always ran his mouth more than he has thrown his fists.he could never beat randy nor chuck, so even if he did beat chuck now he never even came close to doing it when chuck or randy was in there prime.


Yeah there are a couple of fights that 'should have been', but really mean nothing now. I for one dont want to see tito chuck again as chuck is spent, so the result is meaningless. As is the superfight if he ever came to the ufc of Fedor couture, its too late. There are a couple of potential super fights coming, apparently jose aldo may move up to 155 to fight ken flo next year, that would be fricken awesome, and i quite fancy a sonnen marquart rematch, should sonnen be allowed back after his ban the big cheat


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah fedor vs couture would be (whilst interesting) i think a bridge to far for both of them as i believe there peak was possibly two years ago.and what the **** has happened to cro cop ??my mate ALWAYS championed pride over the UFC saying the ufc was the lesser skilled of the two.but i have to say after seeing wanderlei get pounded a few times (still incredibly exciting to watch,he is only bested by stamina imho by clay guida) i had heard a lot of cro cops record and highlight reels.he seems to be getting banged out by the majority of the ufc.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Holey moley!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Holey moley!


Expand??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Brock ko'd


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

lol :thumb:

cheers


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

god damn it  spoilers people,spoilers  just change your text colour to white.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> god damn it  spoilers people,spoilers  just change your text colour to white.


Please note, i did not divulge, i know how annoying that is:thumb:


----------

